# Ejari Cancellation



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Wondering if anyone has had to do a cancellation of the Ejari registered contract. I left the apartment mid way through the year (I had a break clause in my contract with some penalty), but the ejari contract is apparently still valid. The agent tells me that the new tenant cannot register the contract till I cancel it - I don't trust him so I am wondering if that is just an excuse to delay my security deposit (another story - been quite a few days since I left, but still trying to get hold of my security deposit). 

Has anyone else faced the same issue? Can the contract be cancelled by someone else or do I personally have to do it?


----------



## M.A.K (Sep 14, 2011)

Hes right. Only one ejari per plot (apt) no can exist at a time. Its better if you go personally but to be honest never have had to experience cancellation of an ejari.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Thanks !
I would need to come down to Dubai to get this done, so a bit of a hassle. Called up a couple of places, and noone knows how this is done or what documents are required! All of them are trying to find out.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

rsinner said:


> Wondering if anyone has had to do a cancellation of the Ejari registered contract. I left the apartment mid way through the year (I had a break clause in my contract with some penalty), but the ejari contract is apparently still valid. The agent tells me that the new tenant cannot register the contract till I cancel it - I don't trust him so I am wondering if that is just an excuse to delay my security deposit (another story - been quite a few days since I left, but still trying to get hold of my security deposit).
> 
> Has anyone else faced the same issue? Can the contract be cancelled by someone else or do I personally have to do it?


Call Ejari customer support and ask: 04-203-0541 or 04-203-0542 

Could you then come back and let everyone else know what you were told? Thanks


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Elphaba said:


> Call Ejari customer support and ask: 04-203-0541 or 04-203-0542
> 
> Could you then come back and let everyone else know what you were told? Thanks


Thanks! Noone picked up the phone on either of the numbers.

I spoke to a couple of typing centers and they checked. The landlord needs to give a letter stating that the old contract has been terminated. DEWA final bill would help as well (along with the usual documents for ejari registration).
Hopefully that should do the trick (depends on who you talk to in the typing center!). Needs to be tested (by the new tenant!).


----------



## robert19802 (Dec 16, 2013)

rsinner said:


> Wondering if anyone has had to do a cancellation of the Ejari registered contract. I left the apartment mid way through the year (I had a break clause in my contract with some penalty), but the ejari contract is apparently still valid. The agent tells me that the new tenant cannot register the contract till I cancel it - I don't trust him so I am wondering if that is just an excuse to delay my security deposit (another story - been quite a few days since I left, but still trying to get hold of my security deposit).
> 
> Has anyone else faced the same issue? Can the contract be cancelled by someone else or do I personally have to do it?


Your agent is right on that. The new tenant cannot register his contract in Ejari until you cancel yours. Find the details here: Ejari Cancellation/


----------

